# If hubby was a bar of soap......Elements Green Tweed



## Lynnz (Jan 19, 2010)

I would want him to be this bar.........This smells sooooooo good...........I have an all new fav mens fragrance and it is the Green Tweed from Elements

[/img]


----------



## ohsoap (Jan 19, 2010)

oh wow!


----------



## tamarajane (Jan 19, 2010)

Seriously pretty soap!  Wow!


----------



## nup (Jan 20, 2010)

This looks amazzzzzing!


----------



## candice19 (Jan 20, 2010)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## TessC (Jan 20, 2010)

Lovely swirl and textured tops, that's a great looking soap!


----------



## honor435 (Jan 20, 2010)

wow, cool, question how do you do the tops like that? i have some low height merigue looking tops, do you just use a spoon when its really thick? also, how do you package when its like that? just wondered.


----------



## Lynnz (Jan 20, 2010)

The secret is in making sure the soap is at the right consistancy when texturing the tops. If the soap is not set enough it will flatten out somewhat. I use iceblock sticks to do my tops but the tsp makes a nice pattern as well. 
As for packaging I was using cello bags but they end up looking a mess, I am so over the packing issues that nowadays I just pop into a nice kraft carry bag with a cello lining and call it quits LOL


----------



## honor435 (Jan 20, 2010)

whats a iceblock stick?


----------



## ChrissyB (Jan 20, 2010)

Lyn, as always, absolutely beautiful!
Can I ask you how thick you cut your bars?
I cut mine 2 cm, but yours look a little thicker than that
I love the colour you've achieved here, what did you use?

Great job, great job. I always get so excited when I see you've posted a new pic. I haven't soaped the whole school holidays...**** kids are in the way!


----------



## Lynnz (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey Chrissy the dye I used was the seafoam green from Aussie Soap Supplies, I have the purple as well and itching to use it   
Sorry to hear you have had a bit of a wait to soap, hubby and kids have been home since the18th dec.......Monday was my first at home by myself  so instead of all the catching up I should have done I soaped!!!!!
I have been cutting my soaps at about 2 3/4 cms. Kev says I dont need to cut them so generously and I tell him I am just following my heart LOL


----------



## craftgirl08 (Jan 21, 2010)

Holy Moly that is a GORGEOUS bar of soap!!  SUPERB looking!!

craftgirl08


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Jan 23, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful. They look like slabs of Malachite.

I like generous bars too 
Mine are cut 3 cm thick.


----------



## mom2tyler (Jan 23, 2010)

Those are pretty! I love the tops!


----------



## sanjon (Jan 24, 2010)

this is so pretty!!!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Jan 25, 2010)

MagiaDellaLuna said:
			
		

> Absolutely beautiful. They look like slabs of Malachite.
> 
> I like generous bars too
> Mine are cut 3 cm thick.



That's what I thought ... Malachite. I have some here somewhere.

That is truly lovely looking soap.  :wink:


----------



## SilverMaple (Jan 27, 2010)

Beautiful soap!  That's one of my favorite scents too!


----------

